# Brake pad Ware Question.



## GrantVR6 (Jan 15, 2007)

So i have the pads with the sensors on them and the pads are worn to just about where the two wires go into the pad. Is this when I should replace them or do they still have Half life left in them? looks like the pads and rotors are ok (only 45k on the car) but if I put it all back together I don't want to just have to replace them at the end of the year.


----------



## stratocaster (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Brake pad Ware Question. (GrantVR6)*

Has the brake wear indicator light on your instrument cluster come on yet? The light is triggered when the pad wears down to the metal tab inside the pad where those two wires connect, and the tab makes contact with the rotor. You can still get a little more life out of the pad after the indicator comes on, but you don't want to wait too long. The only problem is that once the pad wears to that point, the metal tab tends to fall out of the pad, which leaves the wire dangling in a spot where it can easily be caught by the wheel or axle as it is turning and end up ripping the wire/connector right out of the wiring harness. If you don't want to take any chances, I would just replace the pads when the light comes on.


----------



## GrantVR6 (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Brake pad Ware Question. (stratocaster)*

So i have about 1 - 2 / 16ths of an Inch untill I hit the metal tab on the inside, is this time to replace?


----------



## THP8VGTI (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Brake pad Ware Question. (GrantVR6)*

yes. do it while its apart so it doesnt cost more


----------



## GrantVR6 (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Brake pad Ware Question. (THP8VGTI)*

either way I'd do it myslef i'm just curious if its about time to replace or if I'm at 1/2 life


----------



## stratocaster (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Brake pad Ware Question. (GrantVR6)*

If you're that close to the metal tab, you're way passed half life.


----------



## GrantVR6 (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: Brake pad Ware Question. (stratocaster)*

well is that metal tab right where the two wires go into the pad?


----------



## stratocaster (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Brake pad Ware Question. (GrantVR6)*

Yup


----------

